# Space filler for adding height



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Getting back into hobby. Tank looks too flat. What do you guys use to take up space for adding height? I don't have many rocks, I was thinking of breaking the fake rock stepping stones at Home Depot. In someone thread here, they used bundles of PVC pipes. Problem is tank is acrylic and openings are 5 x 12 inches. Tank is 26gallon, 36 x 12 x 17 height. Brainstorming ideas here. Would like a platform about 5 inches high in the back, then the ~ 1-1 1/2 inches of substrate up front.


----------



## f-fish (Jul 18, 2009)

Post a pic lets see what you are dealing with ;-) 

If you can go natural material that seems to always be better. 

Have seen guys to interesting stuff with clay bricks - planted loads of anubais and java fern - later you could not even see the bricks. 

Later Ferdie


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Several ideas to throw out. One is that it can be pretty easy to find and recycle various plastic containers. Plastic detergent containers are the sturdy stuff and safe after a good bleach soak to assure there is nothing harmful leftover. Easy to cut and shape if you get those that are thick enough, they will also let you plant on top as well as the fish often will use the space below. Two for one deal? When I do this, I always want to prevent the plastic from showing too much if it gets exposed so I coat the outside with some type of adhesive, ( silicon? ) and then mash some of the substrate into the silicone. Sometimes it takes several coats to get full coverage. 
But then I also love wood as an easy to work item to make caves, etc. which can then be planted on top. Wood make super stuff to run vertical like to hide filter intakes and heaters. Java fern is one that works really well to glue on the wood and let it go. 
But not having rocks may be solved with a short trip to a landscaping place as they will have lots of variety in rocks of all sizes and at really cheap prices. They may look at you kind of strange when you only want a hand full as they are used to selling by the ton but that makes a pocket full of rocks real cheap! 
Sometimes a combo works best. Slab of wood, rock or plastic leaning on smallish rocks?

An older picture of a 75 with heater hidden behind wood. Filter intake on the left still needed work!

Bump:


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks, bricks might be perfect. I had driftwood get too waterlogged and create messes. 
Completely redoing my tank. Took out all my plants, trimmed and threw away more algae and mosses than actually plant matter. I regrettably put Osmocote things in my tank and seeing the yellow balls everywhere was driving me nuts. 

I have ~4 adult, and a dozen baby guppies in there. 



















And then took all the substrate out and rinse out ~3 years worth of nasty junk, TONS of Osmocote pieces. 











Just have some Anubias Nana, crypts or something, everything else was thrown away


----------



## f-fish (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah the remainder of that one type of osmocote prill always gets me also. If you can find clay bricks that are not too dense, then that could also be helpful. Try and not pack them so that they lean against the sides or that a bump will make them tumble. 

That tank looks nice and deep, almost perfect for a Madagascar lace plant ... and they so love osmocote. Or some bolbitis ... given space they do well with a good mix of java ferns. 

Looking at it, your tank is shouting for some wood ... a nice stump, vine or spider hmm so much of a blank canvas you have. 

Keep posting pics of the progress ... 

Later Ferdie


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Here's sometime back in 2016, the last time it looked decent. Planning on actually doing water changes, and tank will be moved away from window. Finally have money to spend on the tank. Might try a canister filter.










A fresh start is always nice. Algae and moss have always been a problem. Light is a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7. I left it on the 24/7 cycle, but getting a timer, and will experiment with light times. Filter is a Penguin 200 and severely clogged.


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Before I throw bricks in my tank, I want to make sure it's fine to do. Came across a thread with a clever eggcrate creation but I'm still set on bricks. 

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160919/3494dc1d84c09ce597bde85e65a0a176.jpg


https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/...dsm-raised-substrate-eggcrate-experiment.html


----------



## f-fish (Jul 18, 2009)

Eggcrate works well to not only lift things but also protect your tank, used allot when placing heave rocks on the glass base to spread the load and reduce movement. If you can find egcrate you can probably be more creative. 

Nice thing about eggcrate - you can use it in such a way that you reduce substrate movement, while still leaving loads of rooting space. 

Later Ferdie


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

you can use crushed lava rock. just remember that it too will tend to level out over time if you have it bare on the bottom. use media bags/nylons to help keep it in place.


----------



## ML5280 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sentinel said:


> Algae and moss have always been a problem. Light is a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7. I left it on the 24/7 cycle, but getting a timer, and will experiment with light times. Filter is a Penguin 200 and severely clogged.


Here's a very helpful guide on algae:

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/26-planted-tank-faq/110422-methods-algae-control.html

Dosing Flourish Excel does wonders in keeping algae at bay, as well as nuking it as a glut solution if need be.

As for bricks, I would test them with muriatic acid (or vinegar, but the acid will show stronger results) and see if it bubbles profusely. If they do bubble that means that they contain carbonate minerals that can leak into your water over time. This may cause water issues down the road. 

In addition to the testing, it may be more beneficial to just go down to a local stream and find rocks that you like (or ones that take up space), test them, and if they don't bubble they are safe for aquarium use after cleaner. Plus its free. Obviously if there are signs saying you cant take stuff, or if its near run off, don't take them, but I don't think anyone's going to mind/notice a few rocks missing. Who knows, you might find something really cool!

Heres a video reference for rock testing:






Hope this helps!


----------

